

The 10,000 Year Clock - noonespecial
http://longnow.org/clock/

======
ColinWright
You may also want to read:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2665380>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2665398>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2665463>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2688332>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2690257>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2691452>

